# This is what I spent my afternoon doing today



## chickkie

I have lost the knitting mojo lately so I've been doing some beading. These are bookmarks. No two are exactly the same.


----------



## run4fittness

I hope you don't have cats to distract you! My girl kitties would love them!


----------



## user102348

Great idea.


----------



## chickkie

I sell these by word of mouth and I love making them. No cats here!


----------



## jadancey

Very pretty, nice idea.


----------



## cathie02664

Ice job


----------



## Sue Fish

chickkie said:


> I have lost the knitting mojo lately so I've been doing some beading. These are bookmarks. No two are exactly the same.


Those are super!


----------



## Sherry1

They are beautiful. I have lost my mojo for the time being. Hope it returns soon.


----------



## mama879

Very pretty.


----------



## kacey66

Very nice way to sve the page. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knittnnana

Pretty. I have made bookmarks using beads too. Need to take a break from knitting and start beading for a change. Haven't sold any, just gave as gifts. I'd like to make some necklaces.


----------



## stirfry

Very nice. Sometimes we need a change even if it is to another craft.


----------



## Daisy72

very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti

Neat idea!


----------



## humdinger

Those are very pretty and work well too - nice and thin so they let the book remain closed when not reading!


----------



## glnwhi

nice project


----------



## MrsMurdog

very pretty. Are those beaded on wire or waxed thread?


----------



## Damama

Very pretty


----------



## pattiknitter

Those are so nice. I read all the time (wish I was doing as much knitting) and bookmarks are very important!


----------



## Lotty

Very pretty.


----------



## Piper Too

Wire, or thread please? TY.


----------



## chickkie

Piper Too said:


> Wire, or thread please? TY.


wire

I tried listing them here but they are not the required knitting or crochet so it was removed.


----------



## ireneofnc

Very nice! We can never get too many bookmarks!


----------



## MrsMurdog

I am going to try some. I am not much of a beader, but those will make great gifts that are easy to mail. My local bead store, which is the most incredible bead store EVER! (I just spent way too much money on some turquoise, jade and moonlike beads.) Did not have a thin firm but flexible wire. All they had were spooled wire. So, what type of wire do you find works best.


----------



## Jenny.Wren

I purchased many of these on ebay several years ago. They make nice gifts. I still have one one or two but still use a paper bookmark. I forget to use the fancy ones. Could be that the size I had was too short.

Very nice. It's good to switch to another craft for a while. 

I decided to do some Annie Sloan painting this week and tackled some vinyl seats on some kitchen chairs that needed something and I just wasn't into making a custom chair covering. I have done 3 coats of paint and three coats of wax on two of the chairs and they look very nice.

Keep up the good work.


----------

